# Some reality based Aikido.



## K-man (Jan 10, 2013)

Just been trawling and cama across this little gem.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P0PL2iV4UK4&feature=related#/watch?v=P0PL2iV4UK4&feature=related

What really got me though was the target audience.  Priceless!        :asian:


----------



## St Matt (Jan 14, 2013)

The link doesnt seem to work for me :-(


----------



## K-man (Jan 14, 2013)

Just tried it and it worked for me.    

[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=P0PL2iV4UK4&amp;feature=related[/video]

See how this goes.   :asian:


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 14, 2013)

I suspect youre trying to link it from a mobile, and us mere mortals are using desktops? 
...I cant get it to show up.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 14, 2013)

You're linking from a mobile device.  It doesn't link right (you get to YouTube but it's hard to get the video to play) on an actual computer.  However... if you simply take the "m." off at the front -- it'll be fine.


----------



## K-man (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry guys. Thanks for the assistance.   Here's take three.

Mmm! That didn't work either so I'll go to the desktop. Although that may explain why I haven't been able to open some of the videos with my iPad.


----------



## K-man (Jan 14, 2013)

Take four!!!!






If this doesn't work try searching YouTube for real aikido 10th dan.  Sorry for the hassles.  :asian:


----------



## St Matt (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for that K-man, I enjoyed that. Good to see those atemi's in there!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2013)

That was awsome

I am so very very happy I took my youngest to Aikido


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice video! Guy needs to repaint his walls though!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

